# Classical Christian Schools



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 3, 2007)

I would like to compile a list of Classical Christian Schools that focus on grades 1 through 12. 

Two schools I know of and are the type of schools I am looking to compile are the following:

Veritas Academy - Lancaster, PA

New Albion Academy - Bothell, WA

Please list any schools that you know of along with its location.


----------



## bradofshaw (Apr 3, 2007)

All the ones I know of are listed here:

Association of Classical Christian Schools


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 3, 2007)

Veritas is actually in Leola  The couple that helped start and organize it also started and organized one in FL. It should be in their information on the Veritas website somewhere.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 3, 2007)

Chris,

There's one very close to us: Cary Christian School in Cary, NC.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 3, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Chris,
> 
> There's one very close to us: Cary Christian School in Cary, NC.



I do know of this school. Some of the teachers are members of my church as well as some of the students attend my church.

I did not realize they were classical, that is good to hear.


----------



## Arch2k (Apr 3, 2007)

I teach the Logic I class at the Classical School of Wichita. To be on the board or teach there, one must subsribe to a reformed confession (much like the PB).


----------

